

Ask HN: How to move a UK/EU startup to US - guillermovs

I'm 23 and have been working on my own startup, Socialance, for over two years, while at uni (UK).<p>It is finally ready to launch and registered as a UK company, but I would like to move to Silicon Valley to live and set it up there, since I really like the place.<p>Being Spanish, as far as I know I can only go there with a tourist Visa valid for 3 months and can't work, let alone start my own company.<p>Another option may be to apply for a job, but then I would only be able to work on my startup part-time, which is not what I'm looking for.<p>I know it can be done, since there are companies that have moved to the valley (e.g. Seesmic), but how have other people done it?<p>Thanks for your help!
======
Hexarcos
I'm in the same kind of situation. I live and work here in the US, but under a
h1-b visa. Therefore, I'm not allowed to start a business here (And God knows
I exactly want to do that). From what I've learned, the best way is to apply
for an E-2 visa, which allows you to enter the country in order to develop a
business (And only that). One of the condition is the provide proof that
you're ready to invest a substantial amount of capital in the company (A
friend and lawyer told me it is usually more than 70k). That capital should
strictly be for the company, your living expenses or others expenses are not
included. The visa is renewable every year and with no limit of to how many
time you can renew.

For more information go to
[http://www.uscis.gov/portal/site/uscis/menuitem.eb1d4c2a3e5b...](http://www.uscis.gov/portal/site/uscis/menuitem.eb1d4c2a3e5b9ac89243c6a7543f6d1a/?vgnextoid=2ea36811264a3210VgnVCM100000b92ca60aRCRD&vgnextchannel=2ea36811264a3210VgnVCM100000b92ca60aRCRD)

~~~
tobylane
Is there danger of it not being renewed?

